# 2001 Flats and Bay 8x18



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

My brother has the exact same boat and motor combo. I love the stability of the boat for river and bay fishing. Rides great and is fast with the 115. We both weight over 200 lbs and we can stand side by side on the gunnels. The fuel tank can be problematic, rust...however the original manufacter of tank is still in business and has the blue prints to make one if needed. It is my favorite fishing boat for the rivers around jax. IMO, nice boat.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info. Do you know if the tank is easily accessible or do you need to split the cap and hull, cut out the floor, or something similar? Do you know who the original manufacturer of the fuel tank is?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

My brother did not have to cut floor but he had about 5 inches removed from tank where it would slide in. His tank had been exposed to the out side elements for a few years with fuel cap removed. Most are probably good, but as with all older boat condensation can take its toll over time. Good luck. If you need a tank I'll call him and get the manufacturer for you.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I will give you a message if I get the boat. The manufacturer of that tank would be great to know. Even if the boat doesn't need it immediately, it will definitely need it down the road. I am pleased to hear that it doesn't sound like swapping out the tank is a huge deal.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Ezell Industries Inc

Address:15030 Beach Rd
Perry, FL
, 32348-7953 Business Activity:ExporterPhone:850-578-2558Fax:850-578-2193Website: www.ezellindustr... Contact this Company

These folks have the blueprints for tank, my brother has his modified to fit in without any cutting.

Mike


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

My father has this exact boat, but with a 4 stroke Yamaha 115. I fish it all of the time. The boat is very fast and stable. The boat can take chop like a champ. I've taking his boat 15 miles offshore free diving shallow rock piles. On the flip side, the boat is very heavy and drafts 11-12". It's very hard to pole because it is wide and heavy. It's not a back country fishing boat by any means. It is more like a bay boat. If you have any other questions shoot me a message. 

**We also currently need to replace the fuel tank. We havent quite figured out the route we want to take yet. The tank has a leak on the very front bottom. It's going to be a PITA and probably expensive to replace. Unless someone has mastered this issue cost effectively without cutting the floor.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Guys, I am a little concerned about the tank in this boat. It has sat for the past 8 months. The seller is going to get the old fuel drained from the tank and put in new fuel for the wet test. Is there a way for me to inspect the tank for leaks? Where is the tank?

Thanks a lot for the all the info.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

The tank is right in the dead center of the boat, under and in front of the center console.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the location. I called up the company that zeta mentioned. They can do a replacement tank for approximately $400 to $500 dollars. That is based on a tank capacity of approximately 25 gallons. The guy I spoke with didn't know the capacity of the stock fuel tank. Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a good question. I want to say 29gal, but I am not 100% sure. Is that $400-$500 installed, or just for them to build the tank?


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

That is just the cost to build the tank. It probably is 29 gallon. He did mention that they had a 29 gallon tank listed as standard for one of the Flats and Bay boats but didn't know which one. The guy said they have made tanks for more than 100 different boat builders, so he couldn't give me any specific info regarding the 8x18 model.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

We found some tanks that would work and fit for $200. I don't think its necessary to have the exact OEM blue printed tank, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are worried about leaks- you will smell gas if it is leaking. If you do not smell gas, don't so much to kill the deal - they are great boats.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

That's good to know. I will make sure to smell the area underneath the console and in the bilge.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> My brother did not have to cut floor but he had about 5 inches removed from tank where it would slide in.  His tank had been exposed to the out side elements for a few years with fuel cap removed.  Most are probably good, but as with all older boat condensation can take its toll over time.  Good luck. If you need a tank I'll call him and get the manufacturer for you.



zeta, how did your brother get the old fuel tank out of the hull? Did he cut it up while still in the hull, then take it out piece by piece?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

He did have to cut it up and then had the new one built with a few inches cut off the original design so it would fit in with no cutting he lost a few gals doing this but no cutting.  I'll see if he can log on and fill in the details. But the manufacturer has his dimensions if one wanted to go the same route..he can also fill you in on costs. I believed he could not find a prefaced tank that would fit, and another company would build him one a little cheaper, but he wanted one he knew would fit. $500 or $600 should not kill the deal on the boat, use it to to bargain with. If you are looking for a comfortable no technical boat I do not believe you will be disappointed. I foresee my brother keeping his forever.
Mike


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

This is zetas brother and I have the same boat. As far as the gas tank the boat comes standard with a 30 gallon tank and a 40 gallon tank was optional. My boat had the 40 gallon because it was a special ordered boat. To get the tank out of it I had to take the console out and the inspection cover in the floor. Then I had to cut the tank out in pieces. I had drained the tank and flushed it with water several times and left it with water in it for a couple of weeks before I cut it out to make sure the fumes were gone. I had ezell industries narrow the tank and shorten it where it would fit in the compartment without cutting the floor. The tank that Ezell made me was still 39 gallons. I believe it was five hundred and something dollars for the tank. You can find a 20 gallon plastic tank that will fit for a cheaper price but I needed the fuel capacity because I fish a lot of tournaments and sometimes put over 80 miles in a tournament and wanted as much fuel as I could get.
I love my boat and it is very stable and dry. It takes rough water very well. I have a 96 115 ocean pro with hydraulic jacking plate on mine and with just me in it it will run over 50 mph. With 3 people a cooler and a 40 gallon live well full of water and bait it will still push 41 to 42 mph. 
Also all the hatch covers are still available from Polymer Plastics in Ormand Beach, Fl. I am in Jacksonville, Fl and fish all over Florida with it. If you are getting a good deal on it I don't believe you will be disappointed in the boat. I have not found anything with my boat that I am disappointed with and I fish at least 3 or 4 days a week in it. If you have any questions about it or need more info post it and I will respond to it and try to answer any questions you have. You will like it if you get it.
Kenny


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any pics of this boat? It seems like it would fit my needs as well. thanks


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> This is zetas brother and I have the same boat. As far as the gas tank the boat comes standard with a 30 gallon tank and a 40 gallon tank was optional. My boat had the 40 gallon because it was a special ordered boat. To get the tank out of it I had to take the console out and the inspection cover in the floor. Then I had to cut the tank out in pieces. I had drained the tank and flushed it with water several times and left it with water in it for a couple of weeks before I cut it out to make sure the fumes were gone. I had ezell industries narrow the tank and shorten it where it would fit in the compartment without cutting the floor. The tank that Ezell made me was still 39 gallons. I believe it was five hundred and something dollars for the tank. You can find a 20 gallon plastic tank that will fit for a cheaper price but I needed the fuel capacity because I fish a lot of tournaments and sometimes put over 80 miles in a tournament and wanted as much fuel as I could get.
> I love my boat and it is very stable and dry. It takes rough water very well. I have a 96 115 ocean pro with hydraulic jacking plate on mine and with just me in it it will run over 50 mph. With 3 people a cooler and a 40 gallon live well full of water and bait it will still push 41 to 42 mph.
> Also all the hatch covers are still available from Polymer Plastics in Ormand Beach, Fl. I am in Jacksonville, Fl and fish all over Florida with it. If you are getting a good deal on it I don't believe you will be disappointed in the boat. I have not found anything with my boat that I am disappointed with and I fish at least 3 or 4 days a week in it. If you have any questions about it or need more info post it and I will respond to it and try to answer any questions you have. You will like it if you get it.
> Kenny


Kenny, thanks for the great information. The info on the fuel tank is very helpful. It doesn't sound like swapping out the tank for another is that big of a deal.


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

> Does anyone have any pics of this boat?  It seems like it would fit my needs as well. thanks


See this thread for some pics from a random sale post I found on the net. You can also find pictures of several other boats by googling "flats and bay 18".

http://www.screamandfly.com/showthread.php?177357-Flats-and-Bay-18ft


----------



## Jeffrey Zimmerman (Aug 29, 2018)

rssc said:


> I am going to be looking at an 2001 8x18 Flats and Bay with a 2001 Johnson 115. Does anyone have input on the boat and/or motor? From what I've read they seem like a good value on the used market. Also fit and finish isn't top rate but quality is ok and no wood in the hull.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I had the Famous Craft version of this boat with a 150 etec. It would get up in 1.8' of water.
Very good hull for the flats if you mainly use a trolling motor. Can get up the creeks but watch the tide, its a heavy boat.


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I owned one for a few years, bought it new with a 115 Yamaha. Great boat. Not great to pole but it was stable, great ride and we had a ton of fun in it.


----------

